# Garmin Pro 70 vs. the Pro 550



## Carl (Feb 19, 2013)

I've had a Classic 70 for years It's not worth repairing at this point so it's time to replace it.

I'm looking at the Pro 70 and Pro 550. Whats the advantage of the 550?

Thanks


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Momentary and continuous stimulation is the big difference .... The PRO70 is 6 levels of continuous only while the PRO550 is 21 levels of continuous and momentary. 

As well with the PRO70 it is expandable up to 6 dogs, the PRO550 it is expandable up to 3 dogs.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2013)

The Snows thank you for the response!
I'm only going to use it on one dog at a time.
Is there an advantage to using the difference in stim on the 550.
Thanks


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

Major difference is the Momentary "Nick" levels and continuous levels. Pro 70 has only 6 levels of continuous, while the Pro550 has 18 plus levels of continuous and 18 plus levels momentary(Nick). Depending your training program, which can change over time as new techniques are found, the Pro550 would better adapt to any program better.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you Baydog. This is only my second Lab pup. I feel I shorted my first one and myself. Going to train this pup to do more than retrieve just the marks..............I hope.


----------

